# Headshot retouching question.



## NikWilliamson (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi. I have stumbled across a certain look I would like to achieve, but I can't figure it out. I can't really describe it, so I am just going to post the images. I would love to do it in my camera (7D) but photoshop wouldn't be a problem. I am referring strictly to color here. Not composition of the photo. Here you go:







^^^^^ Mine ^^^^^

[I think I wasn't allowed to post this, so I took it down and made it a link]

^^^^^ Theirs ^^^^^


----------



## Bynx (Dec 28, 2010)

Is this what you want?  In Photoshop I did IMAGE -- ADJUSTMENTS -- SELECTIVE COLOR. In the Red I just bumped the yellow to 100%. Now her skin has the same yellow tone that the guys have.
By the way someone is going to jump on you for posting copyright images by someone else.


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 28, 2010)

Did you do all the retouching on the original image? I guess it is not outside the realm of possibility, but it is surprising that someone who could do such nice retouching cannot adjust the colour temperature of their image. 

Very nice image, BTW. The colour is just a preference, imo, and I like the pinker tones in your original over the yellow colour cast. No offence, Bynx. Nice job picking up on what the OP is after.


----------



## Peano (Dec 28, 2010)

I used two curves adjustment layers. The first to brighten overall, the second to add more yellow to skin tones using the targeted adjustment tool. No masking, all global adjustments.


----------



## NikWilliamson (Dec 29, 2010)

Ya. I am excellent at skin, and retouching in general, but I can't figure out my color/contrast. It looks great after looking at it after 2 hours of retouching, but then I look at it next to some other photos, and it just looks dull. It's the worst. 

PS. I'm always down to help with any retouching questions you might have.


----------



## NikWilliamson (Dec 29, 2010)

And I have decided the color issue I have is that it looks washed out, but not underexposed...


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 29, 2010)

NikWilliamson said:


> And I have decided the color issue I have is that it looks washed out, but not underexposed...



Sounds like it might just be a Levels adjustment. Here is the original image adjusting the black and white sliders on the histogram in Levels. If you want to lighten or darken the mid-tones, drag the middle slider.


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 29, 2010)

These types of tweaks are all about personal preferences and what your client wants. If I was to apply some further tweaks I would do something like this. The tweaks also bring out that the bra strap has not been addressed, there is a tan line from a bathing suit at her cleavage and you may want to liquify her tummy.


----------



## NikWilliamson (Dec 29, 2010)

Much appreciated. I think I look at my photos for too long. I forget how I want it too look. Thanks!


----------



## Bynx (Dec 29, 2010)

I dont know how oldmanmac can criticize her bra strap, tan lines and tummy. I cant get any further than her eyes. Ive seen a lot of ok looking women posted, but this lady is absolutely perfect.


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 29, 2010)

Bynx said:


> I dont know how oldmanmac can criticize her bra strap, tan lines and tummy. I cant get any further than her eyes. Ive seen a lot of ok looking women posted, but this lady is absolutely perfect.



LOL - you are right, she is stunning. Here I am, old, bald, heavy set guy picking apart a beautiful young woman. Funny how that works. Seriously, I wouldn't even mention those kinds of things except for that fact that Nik is working on retouching.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 30, 2010)

Before we go any further, I think it only fair if Nik would post some more pics of the lady. In that way we can give a more precise evaluation of the situation and go from there. Please, please, please.


----------

